# OUR FORUM is worth SAVING



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*SAVE OUR FORUM*


*Message for the Forum NEW OWNERS *

Hey guys *(including Owners, Admin & fellow MEMBERS):*

What can we do to re-kindle interest/participation in the reincarnation of what used to be our great Forum ???

It's gone awfully quiet of late and part of the reason for that is obviously the disastrous tinkering, which was done a short while ago. 

While we can't undo that, perhaps we can learn from it.....

If other MEMBERS have had the same experience as myself, then that may explain why the participation has fallen off.

To elaborate : - 

The Forum ceased to exist (at one point) and then it was re-activated. I found this out ONLY from another member and friend from AUSTRALIA (Jalaski- who sent me an email) - - *no message, no note from Admin or Owners.*
Next thing I know, it was gone again. 

I kept clicking on my bookmark for several days, without success. *Eventually, I gave up trying - - and I think other members may have done the same.*

Fortunately for me, I got a phone call from a fellow member and friend SCHESBH, who informed me that we were back in business, with new Owners in the Toronto area. *Without that phone call, I would not be here now.*

I wonder if the low participation rate at this time is due to the fact that members are unaware that the Forum is back in business ??

*If that is the case, is it possible for the Owners/Admin folks to send a "block" mailing (either PM or email) to the membership list to inform folks of the fact that the Forum is back, up & running ????*

Without some sort of ACTION (that the average member can't perform) then this Forum may indeed cease to exist - thru lack of participation - as opposed to any other intervention.

This Forum is worth saving - it has been a great venue for information sharing, DIY information, sourcing parts and accessories, sharing experiences, meeting new folks Internationally and by no means least of all - making friends.

I'll continue to do my fair share as an active, participating member and am sure that other like-minded members will do the same.

Let's hope we can get some ACTION from the new Owners to assist....

Sign me - hopeful Roger


----------



## X-Trail_NL (Nov 16, 2005)

What happened to this forum anyway? Why did it change to autoforums for a few days, then back again?


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

Canada's Far East said:


> *SAVE OUR FORUM*
> *snip*
> What can we do to re-kindle interest/participation in the reincarnation of what used to be our great Forum ???
> *snip*
> ...


I feel the same way. I was disappointed when the site went down for so long, bu I never stopped checking. I'm glad it's back, but I miss the posts and discussions. Hopefully people will check it out again and see it's still here.

A huge mistake by the people who run this board was to post the "All done, folks" message that ran for a few days. Maybe some people thought this site was done for good. It might be smarter to get the new stuff up and running using a different URL, at least until the kinks are worked out. 

Let's hope people come back soon. This is a very valuable source of information for all X_Trail owners.

Paul


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

Canada's Far East said:


> *SAVE OUR FORUM*


Hear, hear Roger.

The changes were handled appallingly. I think some proactivity on the part of "the powers that be" would be in order.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

X-Trail_NL said:


> What happened to this forum anyway? Why did it change to autoforums for a few days, then back again?


http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=118130

basicly the old owners sold the site to new owners that dropped the ball

look in the announcments section theres all kinds of questions also 
the NPM staff that sold this site has moved on to an "undisclosed" site to start over
all information is on here though in one form or another


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

I believe people will come back no matter what. This forum has the most mature members that I have seen on these types of forums. People see that this is a great forum to ask questions and just chat. I don't think people will give up, I for sure haven't.

Ryan


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

I hope people will come back too! But I'm sure there are others like me that thought "All done folks..." was a final farewell. Hopefully before they delete the bookmark they'll give it one last check!


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I agree, so long as this place stays up and running people will find their way back eventually. When it did go down I went searching for other X-Trail specific discussion areas. Didn't find much. Don't worry, they'll be back. In fact, I think many are probably still around but just lurking, waiting to see what happens next. Just look at the responses you're getting!


----------



## spiro (Jul 20, 2005)

When I encountered the "All done folks..." message, I immediately went to the Australian forum, since I knew some of those members also post here. I was hoping somebody had posted some information there on what had happened here, but I didn't find anything.

Could it be that some members from here have taken refuge at the Australian site? Would it be worth posting a quick update there?

Just a thought...


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

_After_ the sale of NissanForums.com was complete, the DNS for the domain had been updated and Vertical Scope had been given copies of the database and files I put up the "all done folks" message. At that point the nissanforums.com domain was pointing to autoforums.com and I'd been told the transfer was complete. So if everything had gone according to plan no one should have ever seen that message. I never expected for the domain to be redirected back to the original site. However, at that point the server up and died. That's the reason why the site went down again for a couple days.


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm still here. 

Maybe when spring arrives and we remove the 3 inches of calcium that is on our cars we will be able to start talking about the X-Trail. I just can't wait to wash and wax my baby. I know I'm more quiet about cars during winter... Then again, maybe it is quiet because nobody has any problems/questions about our great car. People tend to search for forums when they have problems.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Things are looking up*



Ryan_U said:


> I'm still here.
> 
> Maybe when spring arrives and we remove the 3 inches of calcium that is on our cars we will be able to start talking about the X-Trail. I just can't wait to wash and wax my baby. I know I'm more quiet about cars during winter... Then again, maybe it is quiet because nobody has any problems/questions about our great car. People tend to search for forums when they have problems.


Ryan U : I, for one, am glad that you're still here - you've been an asset to the forum.

Think there may be some truth in your thoughts re the time of year etc....however, hope we don't just become a "fine weather" 
forum :asleep: 

Other members - it's encouraging to see that others have the same feelings about this Forum - there's hope for the Forum yet - 10 replies to this post in such a short period is quite encouraging....

Onward and upward guys - when the goin' gets tough, the tough get goin' :balls:


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

i have no other xtrail forum to go to 
dont go


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Am still here*

Hi Guys,

Am still here and been involved through-out this saga of the site going up and down and been chasing it from one location to the other. It hasn't stabilized yet and I still can't get through to it sometimes. I guess they're "enhancing it" or so I hope 

I haven't posted much here lately due to the number of new things and developments taking place on the Aussie Forum and I only posted one update here.

You have my full support and I have already emailed the guys I keep contact with advising that this forum is back. 3 of our active guys/members are on another forum (allnissans.com) and I did receive an invite to go there, but did not fancy starting everything from scratch and loosing all the good info. and posts made here.

Let's get this baby rolling again and I will start posting some new updates soon to get the blood circulating in your system and keep you warm there LOL 

And you can throw some snow at me to cool me down a bit. hehehe


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Still here*

I am still here but I am also a member of the others. I have not left but, work has kept me a little busy for now...

Stephen


----------



## Kungpow (Aug 26, 2005)

Yeah. Still kicking around. I had no idea this forum went through changes recently. I get regular e-mail notifications of new postings, but the recent ones were titled "Downshifting is cheating" or something like that. Completely different than the regular title so my filters may have deleted it...


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

Canada's Far East said:


> *SAVE OUR FORUM*
> ....*If that is the case, is it possible for the Owners/Admin folks to send a "block" mailing (either PM or email) to the membership list to inform folks of the fact that the Forum is back, up & running ????*...


Hey Roger, couldn't agree with you more. Sending an email to the entire membership list should be as easy as the click of a mouse button for those who have access to the info. During the "down time" I kept checking my emails expecting there to be something. I can't understand why to this day we have not received anything.

Oh well, I agree this place is great, and I hope people find there way back. Unfortunately, reading some of the earlier post on the matter, I'm afraid many members were VERY upset and said "good bye". Hopefully that was just in the heat of the moment and they will come back when they realize how much they miss us all... 

Let's keep it up.:jump:


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*SPOT ON*



Zilverado said:


> Hey Roger, couldn't agree with you more. Sending an email to the entire membership list should be as easy as the click of a mouse button for those who have access to the info. During the "down time" I kept checking my emails expecting there to be something. I can't understand why to this day we have not received anything.


Let's hope that the "powers that be" are reading this and will strongly consider this suggestion - it's in their best interests,as well as that of the other members who are trying to make the most of this Forum.


----------



## EWYL (Jan 10, 2006)

*This is a great forum!!*

I check out this forum for new post from fellow owners everyday, my daily routine. A great and very helpful forum for x-trail owner, I got no other forum to go to, support*100.....!!:cheers:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I've got a bunchloads of changes, personal & at our Mex. Nissan World, But I'm still here trying to contribute with my personal experience.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

to bad many folks are making a HUGE deal about this and are leaving the site...makes no since really, and I only say that because the new owners admitted their mistakes, are taking a load from everyone without complaint, and are being very understanding...so far...but everyone's patianc will run down with time...so all the complaining these folks are doing is gonna turn out badly and not do any good...oh well...so long to those folks and good riddance


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*What is going on...*

Where has everyone gone? I called Marc on the Phone today, this site has died completely. Once was a hell of a great resource for new and old X-Trail owners has become seriously ill! Did everyone leave or are your X-Trails that problem free!?

Stephen


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Where oh Where ??*



SCHESBH said:


> Where has everyone gone? I called Marc on the Phone today, this site has died completely. Once was a hell of a great resource for new and old X-Trail owners has become seriously ill! Did everyone leave or are your X-Trails that problem free!?
> 
> Stephen


Couldn't agree more.

*My X-T is trouble free BUT I'm still here.*

I visited the other site (you know the one) - they are "encouraging" folks to move over and a lot of folks have.

While they are "building" the site, and there is a lot of interest, most of it (from what I can see) is from the "car" owners - - and that's fair enough as there are a lot more of them than X-T owners.

I checked again last night and there were only 2 posts in the X-T section.

Us X-T owners seem to be stuck on a Yield or Merge sign at the moment - just letting ourselves idle while we try to decide where to go or what to do...............

Seems to me that it's decision making time - SPRING is officially here and we're gonna need one another to continue with our modifications, spruce up our X-Ts and keep one another informed on issues/concerns that arise as we drive our vehicles more in the (hopefully) much better weather....... 

Speaking of mods, I'm looking for some help with the install of a CAI - anyone out there done one who can assist would be appreciated ?????

Cheers = Roger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I also noticed the lack of activity lately, although I log-in here everyday, some of it could well be attributed to the complete stuff-up of post/thread dates, which have been playing-up for the last week.

I say that it is a shame to waste such a great resource and collection of information and start all over again, as you could risk the following:

1. Members loosing interest all together and not bothering to move across.
2. New members will find the new location less informative and helpful, because there will be nothing they can refer to in terms of historical and archived posts with loads of information.

As an administrator of my own Australian Forum, I would seriously weigh-up the above 2 issues before I call on members to move across to a new location.

Having no control over content or the lack of ability to move it across is certainly the biggest risk of them all.

No matter how bad we (as members of this forum) were treated with this merger, we should insist on having at least the features we used to use activated and/or maintained. That's of course if the new owners are still interested in keeping this site operational.

The lack of direct contact between the site administrators and members of this forum is putting great doubts in everyone’s mind about its future and this needs to be addressed immediately. This also goes to the "Moderators" who have simply vanished from this forum (sorry Marc)

Keep this forum alive if you're still interested in having a great local and international X-Trail community in place.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*Hello ? Hello ? can anybody hear ?*



aussietrail said:


> ................
> 
> The lack of direct contact between the site administrators and members of this forum is putting great doubts in everyone’s mind about its future and this needs to be addressed immediately. This also goes to the "Moderators" who have simply vanished from this forum (sorry Marc)
> 
> Keep this forum alive if you're still interested in having a great local and international X-Trail community in place.


Well Jalal, you sure know how to get someone's attention 

The unfortunate chain of events during the owners switch over is the culprit. Not really anyones fault. The other site sprung up with good reason, but a switch back to the standard NF format by the owners was a move in the right direction. As for me I have been "sitting on the fence" waiting to see which direction the warm breeze would blow... Still not sure.

Perhaps "Spring" will guide me.

But I still log in just about every day. (and check my pm's)


See you all Saturday on live chat !


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Still here..*

Well I am just like Marc, still here, waiting to see what happens. Yesterday I decided to post several messages to see what happens... it looks like this is all we needed!!! Hopefully.

Stephen


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Things are looking UP*



ValBoo said:


> Well Jalal, you sure know how to get someone's attention
> 
> The unfortunate chain of events during the owners switch over is the culprit. Not really anyones fault. The other site sprung up with good reason, but a switch back to the standard NF format by the owners was a move in the right direction. As for me I have been "sitting on the fence" waiting to see which direction the warm breeze would blow... Still not sure.
> 
> ...


Hey, Marc

Glad to see you're still around - if only "lurking"  

Where is anyone gonna find a better forum than this one - with all the data that has been accumulated - and a host of members who are so keen about their X-Ts  

I'm optimistic that with Spring the new life will be infused into the forum - - so, COME ON SPRING  

BTW - it's getting closer (even in Newfoundland) - beautiful sunny day +10 C - just washed (in the driveway) the X-T to get rid of all the Winter sh**.

Looks a lot better now.

See ya Saturday


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> Well Jalal, you sure know how to get someone's attention


Just testing. hahahaha 

No matter which direction the owners decide to go, it is us members who can enforce that decision, as without members there will be NO forum, here or elsewhere and I am sure the owners know that.

Chat to you all Saturday. I can't wait, after I finally stumbled across the France X-Trail community and posted the invite there too


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

*Finally!*

This site seems to finally be gaining some momentum. Nice to see things are getting back to normal! :thumbup: 

Paul (pgames38)


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

The Rookie is still lurking.
Just don't have anything to contribute.
Come on spring !!!!


----------



## ValleyGal (Mar 5, 2006)

I just want to say thank goodness for this site. I have been thinking about buying an X-trail for months now and after reading a lot of the posts I feel really good about the decision to purchase one. I want to thank everyone for this site.:cheers:


----------

